# Rotating injection site(first pin done!)



## Uncle manny (May 13, 2015)

So I did my first pin on Monday! I measured out my quad with my hand swiped with my alcohol wipe took my 23 gauge 1 in needle and dove right in. I pushed the needle in slow and smooth and then injected the 1 mil and a quarter of test e nice and slow didn't feel anything about 10 hours later I started to feel the pip I still have it its not too bad it feels like a deep bruise. I'm gunna go with my left quad tomorrow I have legs today was just wondering your guys pinning schemes. Was just figuring I'll go quads to glutes don't think I'm gunna do delts but we shall see


----------



## StoliFTW (May 13, 2015)

Quads, delts , glutes..

Test e 2 x week you'll be fine with four sites..


----------



## DF (May 13, 2015)

You can pin Test e 2x/week.  23g for quads would be a bit much for me 25g or higher I'd use.  Then again I pin with a slin pin when using 1ml or less.


----------



## mickems (May 13, 2015)

he said first pin was on Monday. his next is tomorrow which is Thursday. nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Uncle manny (May 13, 2015)

First pin was Monday second will be tomorrow and then back to Monday. Yea I thought 23 might be a little much but I have a whole bunch left over from when I ordered to recon my peptides. I might pick up some 25s


----------



## Tren4Life (May 13, 2015)

Quads are a big muscle so you don't have to pin in the exact same spot over and over. Move the pin up and down your leg. Hell I pinned quads only for 2 years.


----------



## Beefcake (May 13, 2015)

Hate pinning quads, too many veins and nerves.  Glutes are the best IMO.


----------



## wabbitt (May 13, 2015)

www.spotinjections.com  If that isn't allowed, please remove it, but it's one of the handiest guides on the net.  If it's virgin muscle, there's bound to be a little pain.  Long esters, I rotate glutes and quads.  Short esters, I rotate glutes, quads, calves, and delts.  Personally, I love calves and never had an issue.  I've pinned everywhere except lats.  Probably would have tried that as well, if I could have reached.  I don't feel the need or desire to stick my pecs, traps, bis, or tris ever again, but it's nice to know I could if I wanted to.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 13, 2015)

I rotate quad ~ VG (ventro-glutes ~ muscle near hip - my fav injections site because it's much easier to reach than glutes).  If you are not pinning VG's look up SAD's video and incorporate it.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 13, 2015)

P.S.  I've used 23 gauge for all my pins for 4 years (hundreds of pins).  Much easier to push oil thru IMO.  If it hurts too much you can also reach for the Vag-a-cream....


----------



## snake (May 13, 2015)

Pin shortly AFTER your leg. If you're training your legs right, you should be limping the next day anyway.


----------



## Uncle manny (May 14, 2015)

Nice link that definitely helps... I guess I'll stick with the 23gauge I have plenty thanks for the help fellas


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 14, 2015)

Quads 25ga 1" needle 

Glutes 23ga 1" needle. Could go for 1.5" tho

Delts 25ga 1" needle

Pecs 25 ga 1" needle

Bis 29ga slin pin

Traps 29ga slin pin

When cruising I use a slin pin everywhere as the volume isn't that much at all


----------



## wabbitt (May 14, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> Quads 25ga 1" needle
> 
> Glutes 23ga 1" needle. Could go for 1.5" tho
> 
> ...



Nice little guide.  I use 23 1.5s on glutes and 25 1s everywhere else.  Never even considered slin pins.  Definitely need to pick some up now.


----------



## Paolos (May 14, 2015)

StoliFTW said:


> Quads, delts , glutes..
> 
> Test e 2 x week you'll be fine with four sites..



 YUP I like that rotation but use the VG in lieu of the standard glute


----------



## stonetag (May 14, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Nice little guide.  I use 23 1.5s on glutes and 25 1s everywhere else.  Never even considered slin pins.  Definitely need to pick some up now.



Never used a slin, isn't it a bitch to draw oil with one? I always use 1.5 and 1 inch.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 14, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Never used a slin, isn't it a bitch to draw oil with one? I always use 1.5 and 1 inch.


Sometimes it can be. I back filled my slin pins at times I didn't feel like heating my gear and waiting to draw it up


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 14, 2015)

Yep pinning with a slin is so much better than using a 22-23 gauge. You have to draw it up with a 22-23 gauge head and then transfer the head to a slin. It is extremely hard to draw oil up with a slin heating up the gear will help but more for the oil to be pushed through the slin pin when injecting.


----------



## wabbitt (May 15, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Never used a slin, isn't it a bitch to draw oil with one? I always use 1.5 and 1 inch.



I don't want to plug a site, but the place I get my pins has 27g and 30g 1/2 inch luer lock pins.  You could still draw with a 20 g or whatever.


----------

